# Aulani



## Janette (Nov 29, 2011)

Does Aulani charge for parking for DVC members?


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 29, 2011)

no charge for DVC members for self parking



> *From the Guest Services page *- http://resorts.disney.go.com/aulani-hawaii-resort/about-aulani/guest-services/
> 
> _Both self parking and valet parking are available to Guests for a fee. Disney Vacation Club Members receive complimentary self-parking._


----------



## rhonda (Nov 29, 2011)

But they may try!  We had to dispute parking charges on our final bill at checkout.  It didn't take much to have it removed -- but be sure to _read_ your check-out statement!


----------

